# Maus gleitet nicht gut



## Worm (25. April 2008)

Hi,

ich hab die Pilot Optical Mouse von Logitech.
Ich finde die Maus eigentlich auch ganz ok, nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese nicht so gut auf den Mauspad gleitet. Die Maus scheint etwas zu "kleben".

Was kann ich tun, damit sie besser gleitet? Kann man neue "Füße" für die Maus kaufen?


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. April 2008)

Reinige erstmal die Füßchen und wenns net klappt Kauf dir das hier


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2008)

Hi,
Hier kannst du Gleitstreifen für deine Maus kaufen, also neue "Füße": QPAD - Glidz 3.0 Dual


----------



## ShadowAlien (26. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Reinige erstmal die Füßchen und wenns net klappt Kauf dir das hier


Von der Razer eXactMat kann ich dir nur abraten. Für so viel Geld, hält das Ding nicht lange genug. Ich hab das Pad jetzt gut nen Jahr und übelste abnutzung. Und das mit der Razer Diamondback aus gleichem Hause.


----------



## Worm (26. April 2008)

Hm. bei den Preisen kauf ich mir lieber gleich ne neue Maus.
Meine jetzige hat nämlich nur 20 gekostet.

Welche würdet ihr mir für ca 40 empfehlen?


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. April 2008)

Auf jeden Fall die Logitech MX518. Platz 4 bei PCGH.


----------



## ShadowAlien (27. April 2008)

Also ich bin mit meiner Diamondback super zufrieden .... aber die ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Am besten gehst du mal zu nem Elektronikladen und hälst die probe


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

Genau! Geh einfach mal zum Saturn etc. und guck welche dir am besten in der Hand liegt.
ich zum Beispiel hab ziemlich große breite Hände und hab mir deswegen die G9 mit der Breiten Schale gekauft und bin voll zufrieden.
Die Razer Mäuse musst du ausprobieren weil die für manche Hand sehr "unbequem" sind.


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2008)

Razer ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Am Anfang hielt ich meine Copperhead für einen Fehlkauf, inzwischen will ich nicht mehr ohne zocken.


----------



## Player007 (27. April 2008)

Die MS Sidewinder kannste auch nehmen, gibts sogar als Prämie im PCGH-ABO.
Ist nur ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, wegen den Knöpfen an der Seite, aber sonst ist sie wirklich top.

Gruß


----------



## potzblitz (27. April 2008)

Hol dir  Mouseglides aus Teflon. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Hab die MX1000 und ich kann es dir wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. April 2008)

Sehr interessant ist auch, wenn du nen Mousepad mit Kunststoffbeschichtung hast und diese mit Isopropanol reinigst.

Danach gleitet meine MX518 wie auf Glatteis


----------



## GoZoU (28. April 2008)

Ich benutze einfach Silikon-Spray ausm Baumarkt, kostet nicht viel, hält ewig und die Maus geht ab wie sau.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ShadowAlien (28. April 2008)

Jap stimmt... Silikonspray ist da auch nicht schlecht ... Jedoch steht immer drauf, dass man Hautkontakt vermeiden sollte =\


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. April 2008)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner Diamondback super zufrieden .... aber die ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Am besten gehst du mal zu nem Elektronikladen und hälst die probe



Die Diamondback ist erste Sahne..hab sie seit ca. 1,5 Jahren und hab noch keine Mängel feststellen können. Dass die Füße verkratzen nach 1 Jahr ist ja mal klar, aber gut ist dass man die billig nachkaufen kann.


----------



## push@max (28. April 2008)

Wie wärs, wenn man es noch mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten der Maus versucht? Zuerst würd ich die Mausempfindlichkeit einstellen und dann, wenn möglich, die DPI bei der Maus einstellen. 

Man muss ja nicht mit der Maus über den ganzen Tisch sausen...wenn ich bei mir die höchste DPI-Einstellung wähle, brauche ich nur die Maus wenige cm zu bewegen und sie ist über den ganzen Bildschrim geflogen , da merk ich gar nicht, ob die Maus nen hohen Widerstand hat.


----------



## Worm (29. April 2008)

Hab mir jetzt ne MX518 für 40 (war im angebot, sonst 60) bei Alpha Tecc gekauft.
Ich weiß, ich könnte sie auch für 35 beim K&M kaufen.... aber S-Bahn kostet ja auch und soviel zeit ist auch nicht da ^^ Der Alpha Tecc ist nur 2 km von mir entfernt ^^


----------



## Spooky (1. Mai 2008)

Du solltest dir mal die Razer Deathadder anschauen. Die ist ergonomisch top, vollstens zocker-, Office- und Bummeltauglich, bietet eine sehr gute Qualität und gleitet supergeschmeidig übers Mousepad.


----------

